# galatzer rollers



## Teo86 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello !I am a pigeon lover from Romania.I raise show racers and galatzer rollers.Here are my birds in 4 galeries ... http://www.porumbei.ro/columbofili/Teo.Naum/galerie_foto3.php?id=1 .
Tell me what do you think about them!
Do you have galatzer rollers in your countries?In Europe they were well known in the past.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi and welcome to pigeons.com. Your birds are beautiful and unique looking. Sorry, I have never heard of this type of roller that you have but maybe other members will know more.


----------



## Teo86 (Feb 3, 2005)

I will search on the net a brief history of the galatzer roller and post it here.
I have some interesting racers too....http://www.porumbei.ro/columbofili/Teo.Naum/galerie_foto2.php


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Your pigeons are all Gorgeous Are those giant homers....they look larger and bulkier than normal homers so excuse my ignorance but that is what they look like to me. Thanks for the link to your pictures.


----------



## Teo86 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have there 2 giant hommers crosbreed but the rest of the racers are ... we call them "standard racers".They are not the same thing as "show racers" because they can compete on races.They have to acumulate a number of km on races before they can go in an exposition and be judged after the beauty.I think that they have the same standards for the body as "show racers" but is a diference on the head i notice.I don t fly my hommers in races i keep them for beauty.


----------



## Teo86 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello!Here you can see some of our Romanian rollers and flyers.Enjoy !  http://www.porumbei.ro/a_rase_agrement.php


----------



## kooper (Sep 19, 2004)

hi there and welcome. i have never heard of your rollers but they look awesome. i raise racers and use to raise birmingham rollers. i love pictures so if you have more, can you post them. i'm find your rollers interesting. what's the most popular pigeons over there?

kooper


----------



## Teo86 (Feb 3, 2005)

In Romania the most popular are the racers.In this part of the country on the Black Sea the rollers "have the power" because we rarely have raptors and we can fly our birds all year.In the rest of the country the birds of prey are the major obstacol for raising rollers.
Romanians seem to have much interest in rollers and flyers and they developed a lot of races as you can see on the second link.Most of our rollers and flyers you can find them on the rare breeds lists.The list with pictures on the site is not complete many races are not posted but in the next week i hope the list will be finished.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Gorgeous!*

Thank you so much for sharing those pictures. What gorgeous pigeons! I've never heard of those breeds, but I'm fond of rollers anyway (we have Birminghams) so I was very impressed by the many different breeds. It's interesting that you have few raptors near the Black Sea. For us it's like the rest of your country--too many hawks. We can only safely fly our rollers in the spring and early summer.


----------



## funlw65 (May 8, 2007)

*The best rollers in the world!!!*

Also here you can see Galatzer Roller http://funlw65.lx.ro/wp/?p=22 .
(Click on big picture to see his pigeons).
They roll between 1m and 40 m deep. Sometimes, they roll to ground.
Also are very good high flyers like tipplers.

For english speakers:

If you know nothing about them, here is a good article for start http://www.centralpets.com/php/search/storiesdisplay.php?Story=606


----------



## ditzzu (May 23, 2007)

this is the new site of the asociation.in the section named 'columbofili' you can see bredeers and galati rollers

http://www.acpgdacia.ro/


have fun,and just one question?it is possible to buy pigeons from other countries?what is the metod?cause i want some birmingham s rollers to buy ,but here in romania there aren t any.srry but my english is not so good


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm sure it's possible, but it would depend on your country's laws for importing animals. Here in the U.S. imported pigeons have to go through a lengthy and expensive quarantine. It might also depend on what country you want to buy them from. I'm sure someone in Eastern Europe has Birmingham rollers. They are a popular breed world-wide. I wish you luck in finding some.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

you guys should click on "galerie foto" and then"Puiul de porumbel si pisicile. 4th from bottom of list. AWWW!!! the kitty and the pidgey! so cute!


----------

